# bottle art



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

while here in spain i have been mesmerized by the amount of different sculptures made out of empty bottles, from windmills to aeroplanes (my husband says they are fokkers but was he being rude) one lady had even got flowers growing out of fancy hanging baskets where do i get the manual, how long do i have to stay here till i master it or is it just a new way to recycle plastic?? tom n june


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm not heard of that one, maybe someone will enlighten us.

Kev.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Reminds me of the old joke about Focke's and Messerschmitts :wink: :wink: 


But i had best not go there, Im about to get told off for 1 joke today already 8O 8O 

Alan H


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I need enlightenment again :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kev.


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Yep saw loads on sites south of Barcelona, particularly Peniscola area about a month ago. A fascinating and clever use of coloured plastic bottles. Most seen were by Dutch, German and Scandinavian folk who, by the appearance of their pitches had been overwintering or long-terming. Seemed to be a bit of a competition going as to who could make the most interesting/intricate. Unfortunately I didn't get an opportunity to chat to the owners to find out more.


----------

